# Civil Engineer with MBA looking for a job in Dubai



## cjlee12000 (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi

I'm a civil engineer with BSCE and MSCE with PE license and MBA.
I've worked as a civil engineer in the Chicago area for 10 years, and now I'm trying to find a job in Dubai. Can someone suggest to me where to start the job search?

Thanks,
CJ


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

If you search older threads, there are a few recruitment companies mentioned that specialise in your field. Alternatively, google is your best friend.

I would advise that you focus more on your experience rather than your degrees when dealing with prospective employers. I would say that 99% of expats are degree educated here, so only your experience will set you apart. Focus on all the positives and knowledge that you would bring to any company.

Good luck!


----------



## cjlee12000 (Oct 17, 2008)

*Thank you!*



Maz25 said:


> If you search older threads, there are a few recruitment companies mentioned that specialise in your field. Alternatively, google is your best friend.
> 
> I would advise that you focus more on your experience rather than your degrees when dealing with prospective employers. I would say that 99% of expats are degree educated here, so only your experience will set you apart. Focus on all the positives and knowledge that you would bring to any company.
> 
> Good luck!


THank you so much for your insight!


----------



## babylon (Oct 4, 2008)

I got a job in Dubai without a degree qualification, (I do have engineering diplomas though) and I know a fair few others who have secured jobs with experience being the clincher.


----------

